

How NASA launched its web infrastructure into the cloud - geerlingguy
https://gigaom.com/2014/12/19/how-nasa-launched-its-web-infrastructure-into-the-cloud/

======
noselasd
This might be of interest as well: [http://hanselminutes.com/439/space-and-
the-next-it-decade-wi...](http://hanselminutes.com/439/space-and-the-next-it-
decade-with-tom-soderstrom-from-jpl)

